# Camel Meat



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

Does anyone ever tried it?.... where is it available.. burgers, steak, etc.


----------



## Its whatever (Dec 30, 2013)

It can't be found anywhere here, some certain people here like to eat it.

I personally don't recommend you to taste it.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Its whatever said:


> It can't be found anywhere here, some certain people here like to eat it.


Nonsense.

Sherlock Holmes pub in Arabian Courtyard hotel does it, as does the restaurant next to Arabian Tea House across the road.

Also Best Burgers Forever in Marina do it too.

I'm sure there's many other places, especially down at the Creek.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Tried it in AD - Fanr at Saadiyat Island. Camel burger


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

Dubai here i come! said:


> Does anyone ever tried it?.... where is it available.. burgers, steak, etc.


You can often buy it in Lulu (depending on which one-not all)


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

Chocoya said:


> You can often buy it in Lulu (depending on which one-not all)


lulu al barsha has got it .


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Personally - I am staying away from Camel products at the moment.
This is due to the possible link between MERS virus and Camels.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Geordie Jetsetter (Jan 2, 2014)

I can understand why you may want tyo try it once - in the same way when i first came to the ME I tried it and lamb's brains and bollocks. 

That's that ticked off the list, now give me a decent steak.


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

Its whatever said:


> It can't be found anywhere here, some certain people here like to eat it.
> 
> I personally don't recommend you to taste it.


Who are the "certain" people? Have you even tasted camel meat? Have you tasted goat meat? You should try it.


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

Dubai here i come! said:


> Does anyone ever tried it?.... where is it available.. burgers, steak, etc.


Camel meat has many benefits as a meat product.

It has low fat content and is highly nutritious.
It has potential to be used to combat hyper acidity, hypertension, pneumonia and respiratory disease. 
As well as this, they don't do the damage to the environment that cattle do.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Not really inclined to try it to be honest. However, would really love to know if there's anywhere that does Ostrich meat - damn it's good!


----------



## Geordie Jetsetter (Jan 2, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> Not really inclined to try it to be honest. However, would really love to know if there's anywhere that does Ostrich meat - damn it's good!


You can get ostrich (and alligator) steaks at the Pullman Hotel in Deira City Centre - in the bar restaurant on first floor to right as you exit the lifts.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

yep tried it, camel curry. Bought the meat at Hyperpanda at DFC, cooked it long and slow. Tasted like a strong flavoured beef. Quite nice to be honest.

I am sure there is an outlet in Dubai Mall that sells camel burgers.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Geordie Jetsetter said:


> I can understand why you may want tyo try it once - in the same way when i first came to the ME I tried it and lamb's brains and bollocks.
> 
> .


If you are from Geordieland, I would have thought you would find lamb brains far closer to your home ; a few dozen miles to the northwest maybe ?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Not sure about Camel meat, but Camel laban tastes _very_ salty.


----------



## Its whatever (Dec 30, 2013)

Chocoya, Yes I tried it & it was kind of thick but it is nice & eatable.
Yes I know it's very beneficial, also the milk that camels produce has countless benefits.

Yes I do eat goat meats more often & I found them tastier than camel's meat.
The reason I didn't recommend it because many people can be allergic to it. 
We've had a housemaid who ate it & has got some acne scars throughout her legs & cursed the day she ate it, since then she refused to eat it.

Sorry Gavtek & to the poster, yes I remember someone who told me there's a restaurant in Marina that sells it as burger & it's quite expansive. Again sorry!


----------



## Its whatever (Dec 30, 2013)

Tropicana, the camel laban is salty, but it has many countless benefits.
Old people here drink it as a cure for stomachache.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Its whatever said:


> Tropicana, the camel laban is salty, but it has many countless benefits.
> Old people here drink it as a cure for stomachache.


Lets just hope they dont catch MERS

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Its whatever (Dec 30, 2013)

Steve, so the best option is to stay away from camel products.

But I heard that this virus will vanish after overcooking the meat.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Its whatever said:


> Steve, so the best option is to stay away from camel products.
> 
> But I heard that this virus will vanish after overcooking the meat.


Hi,
Actually, i don't know the answer - but then neither do the experts!
I personally am staying away from all forms of camels - dead or alive, at the moment!

Worth looking up on the internet.

Cheers
Steve


----------

